# uma outra coisa?



## MèngDié

Ouvi na televisão alguém falar _uma outra coisa_. Em espanhol, é errado falar assim e tem que suprimir o _uma_. Pensei que fosse o mesmo em português. Acaso, o _um_ ou_ uma_ antes de _outro/outra _é facultativo em português?


----------



## machadinho

Exato, facultativo.


----------



## Myla

Geralmente evitamos usar "uma outra coisa" na escrita, que até o corretor automático do word aponta isso como errado.
Na fala podemos acabar usando, não é um erro gritante. Depende também de como usamos. Às vezes queremos apenas enfatizar que estamos falando de outra coisa no singular. Mas é redundante do mesmo jeito.


----------



## machadinho

Não sabia. O mesmo vale na escrita para as demais expressões como uma outra ideia?


----------



## Myla

Sim. Geralmente cortamos o "um", "uma" quando estão antes de "outra".

Quando dizemos : "Tenho uma outra ideia" é o mesmo que "tenho outra ideia". O fato de usarmos "outro/a" já subentende que já foi falado anteriormente de uma ideia. 

Mas raramente pensamos nisso quando estamos falando. É na escrita que vemos esses detalhes. Tenta colocar isso no word pra ver se ele não aponta como errado...


----------



## machadinho

Não tenho Word... mas acredito, Myla, obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal é corrente e não creio que, pela nossa norma, possa ser considerado errado. Mas lá que é uma grande encrenca quando nos pomos a falar espanhol, lá isso é.

A propósito, o meu corrector nativo do Word não o corta. O Flip, que não tenho instalado agora e é muito mais exigente, julgo que também não.


----------



## breezeofwater

Sempre me foi dito academicamente que é um galicismo un/e autre e que é incorrecto e sobretudo desnecessário, que podemos perfeitamene dizer somente outra coisa. No entanto tenho a certeza que se trate realmente de uma regra. Já se ouve bastante em Portugal e ninguém se corrige quando acontece.
MèngDié, foi PTB que ouviste? Sempre ouvi dizer um/a outro/a em PTB justamente.
BW


----------



## GOODVIEW

Acredito que se possa no máximo dizer que seja uma redundância, como tantas outras que se diz, mas não acho que seja um erro. Achei este site com uma lista de redundâncias comumente usadas, como:

 - Eis aqui – eis já significa está aqui. 
 - Elo de ligação – elo já quer dizer ligação. 
 - Manter o mesmo – quem mantém já mantém a mesma coisa.
 - Outra alternativa – alternativa é sempre outra.
 - Conclusão final – uma conclusão só pode ser final. 
 - Encarar de frente – encarar já significa olhar de frente.

...


----------



## machadinho

Concordo, GV. Vale lembrar que uma expressão ser redundante não implica em ser ruim. Usadas na hora certa, redundâncias podem ser bem úteis.

Esperava de você outra coisa. (Qualquer coisa, exceto isso)
Esperava de você uma outra coisa. (Não qualquer coisa, mas outra coisa específica que tinha em mente)


----------



## Myla

O meu corretor do Word aponta como errado. Toda vez eu queria escrever "um outro" e aparecia o bendito 'vermelhinho'. Consertava. Uma vez não consertei e e minha professora, ao corrigir, tirou. Então, nunca mais vou escrever isso, rs.
Mas é exatamente como foi falado acima: na fala usamos bastante sem ser visto como errado. 
Em trabalhos acadêmicos é que tomamos um pouco mais de cuidado ao escrever.


----------



## machadinho

Myla, outro, ainda que não fosse mais correto, é bem mais elegante que um outro. É tanto quanto basta para ser a expressão preferida na maior parte dos contextos. 

Porém, a meu ver, o que a gente chama de "regra" muitas vezes não passa de mera *recomendação de estilo* que passa por ser regra graças a (i) manuais de redação de jornal, (ii) apostilas de concurso público (iii) e, novidade, ao entendimento de sintaxe de um programador qualquer da Microsoft.

Seja como for, ficarei mais atento ao uso de outro. Obrigado!


----------



## breezeofwater

GOODVIEW said:


> Acredito que se possa no máximo dizer que seja uma redundância, como tantas outras que se diz, mas não acho que seja um erro. Achei este site com uma lista de redundâncias comumente usadas, como:
> 
> - Eis aqui – eis já significa está aqui.
> - Elo de ligação – elo já quer dizer ligação.
> - Manter o mesmo – quem mantém já mantém a mesma coisa.
> - Outra alternativa – alternativa é sempre outra.
> - Conclusão final – uma conclusão só pode ser final.
> - Encarar de frente – encarar já significa olhar de frente.
> 
> ...


Concordo!  Porovavelmente utilizam-se como recursos estilísticos para salientar uma ou outra coisa.


----------



## Outsider

Em português, o normal é dizer apenas "outra coisa". "Uma outra coisa" não direi que está errado, mas acho que se usa mais para ênfase.


----------



## MèngDié

breezeofwater said:


> Sempre me foi dito academicamente que é um galicismo



É interessante notar as pequenas diferenças entre línguas da mesma raiz. Em francês e italiano, é obrigatório usar _un_ (un/une autre, un/un' altro(a)); em português, parece-me que é facultativo, mais ou menos; e em espanhol, proibido. Percebo a influência de francês no Brazil ainda - os CDs de MPB que comprei muitas vezes têm uma canção em francês. Pelo visto, o fator _chic_ de francês ainda prossegue...


----------



## machadinho

Uma outra coisa é redundante. E alguma outra coisa?

—Garçom!
—Sim? Deseja alguma outra coisa?
—Não, é tudo. A conta por favor.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Uma outra coisa é redundante. E alguma outra coisa?
> 
> —Garçom!
> —Sim? Deseja alguma outra coisa?
> —Não, é tudo. A conta por favor.


 
Também. Aliás, nesse contexto, nem _'uma_' nem '_alguma_'. Julgo que a forma mais comum de fazer a pergunta seria _'Deseja mais alguma coisa?_'


----------



## englishmania

Concordo. Aliás, acho que nunca ouvi "Deseja alguma outra coisa?". Costuma-se dizer sempre "deseja/vai desejar mais alguma coisa?". É uma frase "feita". É como as famosas " Precisa de ajuda?", "Não, estou só a ver".


----------



## machadinho

OK, foi um exemplo artificial. Só deseja saber se alguma outra coisa é tida por redundante também. Obrigado.


----------



## breezeofwater

Carfer said:


> Também. Aliás, nesse contexto, nem _'uma_' nem '_alguma_'. Julgo que a forma mais comum de fazer a pergunta seria _'Deseja mais alguma coisa?_'


Sim! E isso mesmo que se ouve mais frequentemente em Portugal. 
BW


----------



## machadinho

Retomando, a gente tinha concluído que um outro é redundante, e que às vezes é melhor escrever só outro.
Mas o que vocês pensam de nenhum outro?

*Um outro* cabeleireiro faria um corte tão bom quanto esse.
 
 *Nenhum outro* cabeleireiro faria um corte tão bom quanto esse.
 
 *Outro* cabeleireiro faria um corte tão bom quanto esse.
 
 *Nenhum*  cabeleireiro faria um corte tão bom quanto esse. 
  Algo me diz que nenhum outro *não* é redundante. Mas não sei dizer por quê.
Talvez tenha a ver com a possibilidade de diferenciar entre:

Nenhum outro *cabeleireiro* faria um corte tão bom quanto esse. (Entende-se que quem tentaria o corte é cabeleireiro também)
 
Nenhum *barbeiro* faria um corte tão bom quanto esse. (Entende-se que um barbeiro não conseguiria fazer o corte, mas que talvez outro cabeleireiro sim) 
 Ideias?


----------



## anaczz

machadinho said:


> Nenhum outro *cabeleireiro* faria um corte tão bom quanto esse. (Entende-se que quem tentaria o corte é cabeleireiro também)


O nenhum, neste caso, não só não me parece redundante, como parece indispensável...
Qual seria a alternativa?
"Outro cabeleireiro não faria um corte..." - Soa artificial, "literário".
"Outros cabeleireiros não fariam um corte..." - Não exclui todos os outros.
"Os outros cabeleireiros não fariam um corte..." passa a mesma ideia mas com menos ênfase.

Penso que "nenhum outro" não se enquadra no mesmo caso que "um outro" mas, e quanto a "algum outro" ?

"Algum outro corajoso se habilita ao desafio?"
"Será que algum outro cabeleireiro saberia fazer este corte?


----------

